# What is the best free anti-virus program?



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

Norton was installed on my laptop and it is about to exp. I want a free program to download and not pay for Norton. Does anyone have any suggestions? I hear that Norton takes up alot of space on the hard drive and is "buggy." Any suggestions would be helpful. Also, where would I download this free program. Attach a link if possible.


----------



## johnf3366 (Jan 18, 2009)

avast type it in google.com its free


----------



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

This? http://www.avast.com/ 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try this link instead for the free version: *http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html*

Avast is one of the top antivirus programs, much better than Norton. If you don't like the layout of Avast or find it difficult to use, *AVG* and *Avira* are also free and come highly recommended.


----------



## Rocha (Dec 11, 2008)

Comodo Antivirus is free as, as well as firewall


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

After using Avira, Avast and AVG, I would have to say my current favorite antivirus is Avira. Simply the easiest and least resource hogging anti virus. It does the job the others provide and doesn't bog the computer down.

I will say this though, I revisit and/or try different versions of the free anti virus softwares almost every 12 months. For the longest time, I did use AVG bacause there really wasn't anything quite as good for free. 

Recently, one of our test machines acquired a root virus and Avira was the only free anti virus that could get it off the PC. nuff said.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree Avira is very good.


----------



## acraven151 (Sep 11, 2008)

I much prefer Avast! I have no complaints. I love it, one of the first things that gets installed on my system, after drivers, etc. But very good IMO.


----------



## scottietwenty3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive tried a few free ones and im no great tech head but in my humble opinion of the ones ive tried I would rank Avast at no.1 itd really good and Avira at no.2 i havent tried AVG.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried AVG its easy to use and its fast at detecting.


----------



## iam_alone (Aug 10, 2009)

i would like to ask..which anti virus wont slow down the system...wont make any lag..?
some 1 said Comodo will slow down the system and make some lag...


----------



## fptech (Aug 18, 2009)

AVG.... wont slow down you PC!!!


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm gonna recommend Avast. It detects more trojans that AVG, I have nothing to say with Avira since I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

FYI This thread was opened 8 months ago. 

Avira recently expanded the features of their free version, and they have a free Linux version also.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Ranking of Free AV software
http://www.pcworld.com/article/170674/free_antivirus_software.html


----------

